# New Years Resolutions



## Salus (Feb 27, 2011)

What were your last new years resolutions??

Have you achieved them yet?

Mine was to get a job..
Pay off my debts..
Drop 15 kgs..

Ahh didnt do them..but still around 40 days to achieve them..****


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Last years was to>> try to be more outgoing (failed)*
*This years>> try to survive another year!*


----------



## rulesxxx (Nov 18, 2011)

Mines was too be more outgoing, i think i have achieved this goal because now im less shy and more ''out there''!


----------



## BilliAnn (Nov 14, 2011)

To move alone.
To write a book.
To find love.
To put ten pounds more


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Did I make one....don't remember

This years one is to pass my second your of nursing...


----------



## Uranium (Jun 14, 2011)

1. Stay in top 8% of class
2. Gain weight
3. Start going to gym at least 3 days a week
4. Find a way to make a lot of money


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

To make this year my year! (you know, cause it's the year of the rabbit and i was born year of the rabbit) And to get the most out of it that i could.

I failed because i didn't do as much as i wanted to do, didn't change as much as i wanted to. But it wasn't a complete waste because some really good things did happen. And i do a lot of things now that I wouldn't do last year.


----------



## saillias (Oct 5, 2008)

-Move out from my parents house by summer 2012
-Stop talking behind people's backs and treat others with more respect in general.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

- Expand my social circle to a healthy level.
- Get the job I wanted after I finish my pre reqs.

Nothing will stop me


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Mine were:

Lose weight - i gained 30lbs
Finish my book - I tore it up and threw it away
Do better with money - My account is $400 in the negative

I don't think I'll be making any resolutions this year.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

I don't think I made any new year's resolutions last year due to depression. Here are mine for the coming year.

Start running regularly.
Continue to be more honest with the people around me. 
Organize my time and my living space better. (I waste way too much time) 
Start a blog for my writing and/or get published somewhere. 
Go through the law school application process.
Either get a GPS or become better with directions! -- _DONE! Got a GPS for xmas. _
Continue to work though mental problems (SA, codependency, body image).


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Lose some weight-Completed
Meet new people- Met an SA member today, its a start.
Get a job-I had a job last year and a summer job this year but no full time job.


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

Focus on taking steps first.

Like if you have to lose weight, make your goal: write down my meals more, eat less fast food, replace that cookie with an apple, etc.

Same thing with paying off your debt. Maybe buying a cheaper brand of something or eating at restaurants less. Use any extra money towards that. 

Idk...just a thought.


----------

